# Browser Battle to Heat Up in 1st Quarter



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

With Microsoft, Google & Mozilla all working on new versions of their web browsers, the 1st quarter of 2011 should get interesting.

You can probably take everything you think you know about each browser right now and throw it out the window. Making plans to test all 3 should be on your agenda, with thorough and lengthy workouts for each one.
Right now the latest versions (Beta) of the browsers can be found at:

Mozilla Firefox: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all-beta.html

Google Chrome: http://www.filehippo.com/download_google_chrome/

Internet Explorer 9: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-explorer/download/ie-9/worldwide

Enjoy!

Larry


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm really enjoying Firefox 4.0 Beta 7...very sleek & fast.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

USA Today had a nice article on the subject, earlier this week. Things are going to get interesting.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> I'm really enjoying Firefox 4.0 Beta 7...very sleek & fast.


Is it faster/sleeker than chrome? Have you had a chance to compare? ( I haven't yet )


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

itzme said:


> Is it faster/sleeker than chrome? Have you had a chance to compare? ( I haven't yet )


About the same...maybe a bit faster.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

ooh another version of internet explorer? YES!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't see it as a battle... especially when there is no cost for any of them.

Across all my systems... I have every one installed. On most systems I have two or three of them. Each one does something better then the other.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

_Making plans to test all 3_

All 3? Ahem, cough, cough, hack........

http://www.opera.com Simply the best.



Earl Bonovich said:


> On most systems I have two or three of them. Each one does something better then the other.


Yeah, I usually have Opera and SeaMonkey ( http://www.seamonkey-project.org/ ) which was also left off the list above.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

What about Opera? Where does it stand, relative to the other browsers? I haven't used it in quite some time. I've used Firefox as my default browser for several years, but noted today that IE and Firefox lag behind Safari and Chrome in limiting tracking. I've received the latest version of Chrome and use it from time to time. I use IE8 only when I encounter a site that chokes on other browsers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Cholly said:


> What about Opera? Where does it stand, relative to the other browsers? I haven't used it in quite some time. I've used Firefox as my default browser for several years, but noted today that IE and Firefox lag behind Safari and Chrome in limiting tracking. I've received the latest version of Chrome and use it from time to time. I use IE8 only when I encounter a site that chokes on other browsers.


The only time I have ever used Opera, as a replacement on a mobile device.

I don't think I have seen or know anyone that has used it as a desktop browser.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Opera is a bit obscure.
I run Firefox and Chrome.
My wife likes IE, but she struggles with operating the toaster too.

http://marketshare.hitslink.com/report.aspx?qprid=0


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think I have seen or know anyone that has used it as a desktop browser.


Achem, cough, cough, hack.....

See post 8 above. Works like a charm. Really.

(Well, OK, I guess you don't know me.)

I haven't used anything other than O or SM for years. Set up right, they'll handle almost all cookie, ad and script issues.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The whole browser "war" is somewhat interesting to observe.

I use IE daily and have for many years...I simply see no reason to change.

I have tried 3 others...and remain without a reason to change.

As for the OP...I suspect not all of these products will survive, as they will require revenue to continue to update, fix, and improve them over time. Therefore, until something with a compelling reason comes along...


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I use IE daily and have for many years...I simply see no reason to change.


If you like annoying flash ads and third party scripts it's really the only way to go.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Marlin Guy said:


> If you like annoying flash ads and third party scripts it's really the only way to go.


I see very few of those...blocked.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I see very few of those...blocked.


What are you using to block ads?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I prefer Firefox, but sometimes have to use IE (gag, choke). I wasn't overwhelmed the last time I used Chrome, but maybe I'll take another shot.

Unfortunately, on my iPad I have to use Safari, so I have to mention it.:sure:


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The whole browser "war" is somewhat interesting to observe.
> 
> I use IE daily and have for many years...I simply see no reason to change.
> 
> I have tried 3 others...and remain without a reason to change.


I am with you as well. I do have the big 4 (IE, Firefox, Chrome & Safari) installed on my computer just so I cam make sure the website I manage looks OK in all of them. I do use Firefox when I want to see the code in a website with firebug, but that is all I use it for other than the above.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Marlin Guy said:


> What are you using to block ads?


IR security controls can limit them...not eliminate, but reduce just fine here. I get a warning anytime a popup add or other item presents itself, and can choose if I want to open or not.


Herdfan said:


> I am with you as well. I do have the big 4 (IE, Firefox, Chrome & Safari) installed on my computer just so I cam make sure the website I manage looks OK in all of them. I do use Firefox when I want to see the code in a website with firebug, but that is all I use it for other than the above.


Since all of these alternatives can't possibly survive without financial support for any length of time...come will make it and some won't. Since IE is well-funded, and has not presented any real problems, and also works well in years of use here....I just see no need to use another browser. If there was a compelling reason, I'd reconsider.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't see it as a battle... especially when there is no cost for any of them.


There's usually a significant cost to any new version of Internet Explorer as each major version typically breaks scores of applications written to take advantage of some feature that has been substantially changed or deprecated.

While these changes may or may not be annoying to the casual user, they can be debilitating to the corporate user. I've heard two reports in the last five days where entire agencies are holding at Windows XP because they have an application that require features exclusive IE6 (it doesn't help that Windows 7 comes with quite a few other disincentives).

I disagree with the idea that running IE6 under emulation is something that should be considered an option for the heavy user.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> There's usually a significant cost to any new version of Internet Explorer as each major version typically breaks scores of applications written to take advantage of some feature that has been substantially changed or deprecated.


Funny how we have over 6,600 regular users of IE at work and client locations, and nothing "breaks"... hardly "casual" users...they're using it daily and all day long.

Sure, but then *every* each browser has its own anomolies...but in the end...stories of IE's demise (or problems) are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I use IE as my primary browser, always have, but I usually have at least one other installed. Right now that other is Chrome.

As I a running IE9 Beta right now (with a beta ad blocker) I am making heavier use of Chrome because some sites are having IE9 issues (not many) but I expect most of those to go away by February's (planned) release.

As far as I am concerned, use any browser you want, but for my clients it is strictly IE. It is easier to manage across the network, comes with the OS and updates automatically. 

I am sure you could do equally well with one of the others but why go to the effort.

People that rattle on about "browser security" are generally being nit pickers as I have seen issues on all, but properly managed systems don't have problems with any of the browsers. Most browser security issues are caused by the idiot behind the keyboard.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Larry...I actually follow your reports here with regularity, as the information you provide often is helpful for things that come up at work, expecially the beta programs.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> As I a running IE9 Beta right now (with a beta ad blocker)


link for adblocker?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I use Firefox almost exclusively at home ( except Microsoft updates), but I use both Firefox and IE at work at the same time. I generally prefer Firefox's tab operation, and there are things that IE8 breaks for my corporate clients (usually just IE6 or IE7 for them).


----------

